# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  University of Wollongong's Free Online Course in 3D Bioprinting

## Brian_Krassenstein

One of the most incredible and quickly-growing sectors of the 3D  printing industry is bioprinting. By using inks embedded with cells,  researchers are able to print living tissue and biocompatible implants.  In the not-too-distant future, it's likely that the first fully  functional human organ will be printed in a lab. Australia's University  of Wollongong is one of the leaders in bioprinting research, and they  are offering a free online course in the subject, in conjunction with  online learning platform FutureLearn. Check out more details at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/108145/bioprinting-online-course/

----------


## ddave

Hi, 

I read a post regarding this on my FB page. Where can I get some more info regarding this free course? Thanks

----------


## Alexander3

Link to online course: https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/bioprinting
By registering, educate)))

----------


## zyzuz

I was so glad when I faced this thread, then opened a link and saw that this course isn't currently running. Is there someone who knows when it'll be possilble to enroll on this course?

----------

